# Rogan Update



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He's very pretty! Welcome back!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awwwww! Welcome back, heather and Rogan!!  He's gorgeous - I just want to run my fingers through his fluffies!! :lol:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Awwwww! Welcome back, heather and Rogan!!  He's gorgeous - I just want to run my fingers through his fluffies!! :lol:


I just love his coat!! It's so easy to manage and so soft and silky! I am dreading the infamous coat change in a few months! Is it really THAT bad? I'm scared! I hardly ever find a mat on him, and his coat is pretty long... I'm afraid this will change dramatically when his adult coat comes in!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I was wondering how he was doing! He looks like a very happy sweet boy, and handsome too!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Aaawwww.. what a pretty boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Heather....so nice to see you back!!!

Rogan is definately a cutie patootie!! A very handsome boy indeed.

And yes, the coat change IS that bad. Trillium would spend an evening brushing out the girls and by the time she finished the second one, could find matts in the first one. A ton of work keeping up the coat one the change starts.

God bless Dugan for the wonderful kids he is producing!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Heather....so nice to see you back!!!
> 
> Rogan is definately a cutie patootie!! A very handsome boy indeed.
> 
> ...


oh shoot... I was hoping you'd say the coat change is no big deal, not to worry! haha... oh well... we'll cross that bridge when we get there! is it better once the coat has completely changed? and the puppy coat is gone?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

*heather* said:


> I just love his coat!! It's so easy to manage and so soft and silky! I am dreading the infamous coat change in a few months! Is it really THAT bad? I'm scared! I hardly ever find a mat on him, and his coat is pretty long... I'm afraid this will change dramatically when his adult coat comes in!


Lucy's coat is also very easy to manage - have never found a mat on her yet, and it's getting so long (LOVE IT!) I've heard horror stories, too, about "the change", but we didn't seem to notice it too badly with Chalumeau (and she's around 16 months old now - It should be done by now, right??) ??

Hopefully it all goes well for him when he gets his big boy coat! :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

*heather* said:


> oh shoot... I was hoping you'd say the coat change is no big deal, not to worry! haha... oh well... we'll cross that bridge when we get there! is it better once the coat has completely changed? and the puppy coat is gone?


Yes, once the change is done, the coat gets wiry and doesn't need a ton of care. Holly never matts. Her coat is very wiry and coarse.

What I would consider: Once you notice he is matting, put him into an adult clip with say, shorter back and fluffy legs and if your goal is the fluffy puppy look he has now, once the change is over, grow him out again. You will be happoy you did it rather than trying to maintain all that coat while the coat change is happening. Daunting to say the least!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OR...if you want to keep it, maybe take him to a show groomer and get his back end all scissored off short like a show puppy, and they will take some off his chest, upper half and scissor his legs nice. The less coat to deal with during this time the better.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So nice to see you back. He looks amazing! Nice feet.

Ditto what Arreau said. Billy was a nightmare for about a month while changing coat. Brush and demat and start all over again later the same day. And he is the continental!! She gave you good advice.

_


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Yes, once the change is done, the coat gets wiry and doesn't need a ton of care. Holly never matts. Her coat is very wiry and coarse.
> 
> What I would consider: Once you notice he is matting, put him into an adult clip with say, shorter back and fluffy legs and if your goal is the fluffy puppy look he has now, once the change is over, grow him out again. You will be happoy you did it rather than trying to maintain all that coat while the coat change is happening. Daunting to say the least!


yes, I was thinking I would do that... I thought I would have cut more of his coat by now, but I just love his big hair so much I can't bear to cut any off!! I'm thinking it's just about time for trim though. He's had one cut at the groomers when he was about 13-14 weeks (I think) and she just took a little off the body to give him some shape and left the legs alone... I've always loved Gunther's clips, so I think that's the direction we'll go the next time he's groomed. So far, I've been able to do his fft all on my own, which I think it just awesome!! AND FUN


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> OR...if you want to keep it, maybe take him to a show groomer and get his back end all scissored off short like a show puppy, and they will take some off his chest, upper half and scissor his legs nice. The less coat to deal with during this time the better.


I like this idea too!! Show groomers in this area are hard to come by... we'll see!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _So nice to see you back. He looks amazing! Nice feet.
> 
> Ditto what Arreau said. Billy was a nightmare for about a month while changing coat. Brush and demat and start all over again later the same day. And he is the continental!! She gave you good advice.
> 
> _


Thanks Spoospirit, it's nice to be back  I like his feet too! 

... a month I can deal with!! I hope it only lasts that long!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Heather,

Rogan is such a handsome boy.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Looking Good Rogan!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

He is looking good. Rogan is from silken poodles correct ?

I was wonder where you been also !


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah, one of my favourite puppies is back, and he's looking all grown up! He's beautful, I really like his look.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh welcome back! How nice to see Rogan looking so grown up.  He's beautiful, I love his fur and he's got such a great color! And he's got that adorable, smooth puppy face.  

Good luck with the future coat change!! Desmond just started his a few weeks ago. I know he had never had a mat before this... now he's COVERED!! They pop up within hours, it's a nightmare. I can't bear to cut him short though, he was just starting to grow long enough fur to have fun with! Oh well, we dematt every night and I may have to snip some parts of him short, as much as I don't want to. Luckily, most of the mats are pretty easy to get out with a slicker and comb and some good TV.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I was wondering where you guys went! Rogan has grown into a Very handsome boy!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my GOD !!!!! HE IS A_D_O_R_A_B_L_E !!!!!!!!!! 

I LOVE the ones where he is on his back - just irresistible LOL - I wish I can "go through" my monitor ha ha - but again - I do not think you would appreciate it LMAO - so I will not even try ; )))

Just beautiful boy : )))


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome back **heather**. He is so beautiful. I love your avatar! Funny, I was just thinking about the two of you the other day, wondering where you were! Glad to see you back.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

He is just beautiful. I followed your posts before you got him and after, while I was lurking. I love his color. How big is he now?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Birdie said:


> . Luckily, most of the mats are pretty easy to get out with a slicker and comb and some good TV.


_
LOL.....that is exactly how I did Billy most of the time._


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------

